# Tire Choice for the Alps



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

We are lucky to get a trip to the Ports Du Soleis region of the Alps ( Chatel France).

I am looking for some help deciding on what tires to purchase for the trip.
My rims are tubeless compatible, and I will weigh approximately 200 lbs with a full kit.

Any suggestions on tire choice would be welcome.
Thanks !


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

dual ply maxxis minions / high rollers is what Im rolling on when I head there next week


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Steveonomad said:



> We are lucky to get a trip to the Ports Du Soleis region of the Alps ( Chatel France).[/QUOTE
> 
> As you're going Portes du Soleil I am assuming you will be riding lift assisted. In that case weight is not an issue and thus I second the Maxxis Minion's (2.5 UST). Now this year turns out to be a little muddier then normal so the Swampthing would also be a good pick...they are pretty versatile actually...
> 
> I like the Schwalbe tires as well but they are a little less reliable. Well at least I always manage to rip the side walls... Having said that yesterday I ripped the rear Minion jumping some stairs.


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
I've ordered some Minions
report to follow ;-)


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

The Minions came in non UST, so I sent them back.
I decided to follow the advice of my riding partner entuusiast extradornaire, and riding partner world class mechanic. Went with Kenda Nevegal UST front and back.
Never a problem, not one little bit, none of us!
Others in the group, on various combinations, and configurations met with problems throughout our 7 rides and 75,000 feet of descending.
At times I wished they were on Nevegals, cause I would rather ride, than watch someone fix their flat.
Cheers


----------

